# Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming



## logitechboy (19. Mai 2014)

*Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach drei Monitoren mit einem dünnem Rand zum Zocken "BF4"
Habt ihr Erfahrung und Tips ?

Mein System: 
Cpu=i7 3770K , 
Gpu=GTX 680 4 GB 
und Ram 16GB

Würde mich über Informationen und Tips sehr freuen. 

MfG


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Erstmal müßtetst du mal sagen was du dafür ausgeben willst?Dann mußte noch wissen welche Paneltechnik/Typ du bevorzugst z.B.VA,TN ,PLS,AHVA ect.Welche Auflösung soll der Monitor haben? Aber da du anscheiend ein Hardcore gamer bist, kommste an einen TN Panel nicht vorbei.Vorteile, es gibt Bildwiederholungrate bzw.Monitore mit 144Hz aber dann meistens nur mit Full HD Auflösungen.Dafür kostengünstiger.Nachteil ist der Blickwinkel meistens 160 Grad Vertikal bzw.170 Grad Horizontal.Es gibt schon Monitore mit höherer Auflösung (2.560x1.440 Pixel) und 144Hz(oder kommen demnähst) und höreren Blickwinkel(178Grad) aber die Kosten auch was.Und du benötigst eine gescheite Grafikkarte bei höherer Auflösung.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Wenn du auf allen 3 Monitoren zocken willst, dann kannst du das mit der GTX680 gleich wieder vergessen.
Das schafft die nicht wirklich, um damit bei angenehmen fps zu zocken.


----------



## Rollora (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf allen 3 Monitoren zocken willst, dann kannst du das mit der GTX680 gleich wieder vergessen.
> Das schafft die nicht wirklich, um damit bei angenehmen fps zu zocken.


naja, er kann ja mal mit leicht reduzierten Details anfangen und wenns ihm grafisch zu wenig ist nächstes Jahr immer noch ne bessere GPU verbauen (am besten 20nm, stacked ram usw blabla).

Prinzipiell lief BF3, das ja nicht so wesentlich mehr oder weniger als BF4 braucht, recht flüssig in 5760x1080P auf mit-high details (30-40 fps) auf ner inzwischen 5 Jahre alten 5850 - also warum soll's nicht auch bei ihm gehen?

hier gleich wie es laufen könnte:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcERNovbIYc

das gefällt mir besser, da die Monitore recht schmale Ränder haben:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxr6I_ke0tg 

Übrigens läuft hier Crysis 3 auf ner 660 im 3-Monitorbetrieb. Sicher nicht auf höchsten Settings, ist aber eh die Frage, ob man den Unterschied nicht nur noch auf Screens erkennt zwischen High und Very High
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxr6I_ke0tg


----------



## JoM79 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

BF4 braucht schon nen gutes Stück mehr und 30-40fps würde ich nicht als flüssig bezeichnen.
Gerade im MP würde ich mir so ne Ruckelorgie nicht antun.


----------



## Rollora (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



JoM79 schrieb:


> BF4 braucht schon nen gutes Stück mehr und 30-40fps würde ich nicht als flüssig bezeichnen.
> Gerade im MP würde ich mir so ne Ruckelorgie nicht antun.


 ich mir auch nicht, 60+ ist für mich pflicht.
Aber meine Ansprüche würde ich ja nicht anderen zumuten, ich hab dafür kaum Ansprüche an Antialiasing usw.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



Rollora schrieb:


> ich mir auch nicht, 60+ ist für mich pflicht.
> Aber meine Ansprüche würde ich ja nicht anderen zumuten, ich hab dafür kaum Ansprüche an Antialiasing usw.


 
Naja ich versuche soweit möglich über 110fps zu bleiben, das Ganze bei Grafik auf Hoch 90 Sichtfeld und R9 290+Mantle.
werde aber vielleicht noch auf Mittel gehen, weil das soll nicht schön Aussehen, das soll schnell sein 

Aber zum Thema:
Bei 3 Monitoren würde ich bei BF4 schon auf CF/SLI setzen.


----------



## logitechboy (20. Mai 2014)

Moin,
Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten. 
Zur Technik der Monitore würde ich auf IPS gehen und zum Preis naja weniger ist mehr 

Ich habe den Asus VN247H im Auge

Und zur Grafikkarte, da soll eine zweite Gigabyte GTX 680 4 GB asl SLI 

Oder was haltet ihr von den 21:9 Monitoren ab 29"?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Ich denke du willst IPS und nicht TN?
Und wie sieht es mit der Grösse aus, 24" oder vielleicht 27"?


----------



## logitechboy (20. Mai 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich denke du willst IPS und nicht TN?
> Und wie sieht es mit der Grösse aus, 24" oder vielleicht 27"?



Ich habe jetzt einen 27" 3D IPS Monitor und denke das 3 x 24" reichen


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Kapital aus? 

Vorschlag:
3 x Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## logitechboy (20. Mai 2014)

27" wird auch zu teuer ich denke vom Platz und vom Preis werden es drei 24" Monitore und eine zweite gtx 680 4 GB


----------



## logitechboy (20. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Kapital aus?
> 
> Vorschlag:
> 3 x Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Die schauen schon sehr geil aus sehr dünner Rand aber die 8ms ?


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Ist laut Test alles im grünen Bereich -> Dell U2414H Review


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



logitechboy schrieb:


> Oder was haltet ihr von den 21:9 Monitoren ab 29"?



Geile Monitore und  in BF mit 105 FOV siehst du einfach viel mehr als bei 16:9


----------



## Timichino (20. Mai 2014)

Moin moin,

Ich habe zurzeit 3x den Asus vn247h im Einsatz. Kein IPS dafür hohe blickwinkelstabilität, 1ms Reaktionszeit und ganz wichtig den wohl dünnsten Rahmen den ich nach dem testen vieler Monitore gefunden hab.
Ich würde für stark vorher empfehlen sich ein trippel setup vorher anzuschauen. Ist nicht jedermanns  Sache  Vor allem für MMORPGs und ähnliches fast nicht zu empfehlen da man schnell mit Genick Problemen zu kämpfen hat, wegen dem ständigen hin und her schauen. Für Shooter aber absolut zu empfehlen, auch ohne IPS.

Grüße


----------



## logitechboy (21. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr vielleicht Fotos von euren 3er Monitoren und was für Halter benutzt ihr?
Würde mich über Fotos freuen 
Und hat jemand die Asus VN247H im Angebot? Ich brauche 3 Stück


----------



## 442 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Mindfactory hat 4 im Angebot 

Asus VN Serie VN247H schwarz 1920x1080


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



Timichino schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich habe zurzeit 3x den Asus vn247h im Einsatz. Kein IPS dafür hohe blickwinkelstabilität, 1ms Reaktionszeit und ganz wichtig den wohl dünnsten Rahmen den ich nach dem testen vieler Monitore gefunden hab.
> Ich würde für stark vorher empfehlen sich ein trippel setup vorher anzuschauen. Ist nicht jedermanns  Sache  Vor allem für MMORPGs und ähnliches fast nicht zu empfehlen da man schnell mit Genick Problemen zu kämpfen hat, wegen dem ständigen hin und her schauen. Für Shooter aber absolut zu empfehlen, auch ohne IPS.
> ...


 
Das kommt davon wenn man nur 50cm von den Monitoren wegsitzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Es ist immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wie hoch alle ihre Monitore stehen haben.
Davon ab würde nicht immer meinen Kopf hin-und herschauen, sondern einfach mal die Spielfigur drehen.
Im echten Leben würdest du dich ja auch rumdrehen, wenn rechts oder links irgendwas ist.


----------



## logitechboy (23. Mai 2014)

Guellem schrieb:


> Das kommt davon wenn man nur 50cm von den Monitoren wegsitzt.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=741467"/>



Hi,
Zeigst sie mal in Aktion?
Würde gerne sehen wie die Ränder Übergänge aussehen im Spiel.


----------



## Rabber (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Das sind die Asus 3D Monitore die haben schon ein recht dicken Rand. 
Ich hatte den Asus vn247h selber aber mit einer Nvidia wird der immer als TV Gerät erkannt und bekommt so kein Full RGB Signal. 
Wenn man sich schon 3 24" 60Hz Monitore holen will dann wenigstens IPS.Der Dell U2414H ist da perfekt.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Als TV-Gerät??Bei mir nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



Guellem schrieb:


> Als TV-Gerät??Bei mir nicht.


 
Hast du ne Nvidia Grafikkarte?


----------



## Contor (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

ich benutze diese hier :
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-S24C45...0712&sr=8-4&keywords=samsung+business+monitor

bin damit echt zufireden 
vor allem sind die relativ günstig


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du ne Nvidia Grafikkarte?



Zwei GTX780.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



Guellem schrieb:


> Zwei GTX780.


 Und wie ist der Mnitor angeschlossen, HDMI oder Adapter?


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Dual DVI.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2014)

Guellem schrieb:


> Dual DVI.



Aus dem anderen Thread weiss ich ja jetzt welche Monitore du hast und da du die über DVI angeschlossen hast, gibts da auch keine Probleme.
Die Probleme hast nur bei HDMI und DP, aber auch da nicht bei jedem Monitor.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Wußte nicht das es mit den Anschlüßen Probleme gibt.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

HDMI macht gerne mal Probleme.  Hab ich leider alles schon miterleben dürfen. -.-
Von daher ist DVI und DP die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

HDMI habe ich noch nie verwendet.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Gute Entscheidung! 

Ich kann dir ja mal ein paar Beispiele von damals nennen: 

- Schwarz war zu hell, und wirkte eher wie Grau. 
- Bild war unscharf
- Farben wirkten ausgewaschen
- Monitor hat sich andauernd getrennt und wieder mit dem PC verbunden
- HDMI wurde gar nicht erkannt
- Einige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am Monitor waren durch die Verwendung von HDMI nicht mehr möglich
etc etc etc....


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Warum schwören dann vo viele drauf?


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Ich kenne nicht viele die drauf schwören. Ich selbst rate immer davon ab. 

Ein reguläres Dual DVI-D oder DisplayPort Kabel reicht völlig. Zudem funktioniert die 144Hz bzw. 3D Technik mit HDMI nicht. 
HDMI ist halt eine Wohnzimmerschnittstelle. Sowohl HDMI als auch DVI übertragen ihrer Signale digital. Bei HDMI wird nur zusätzlich der Sound noch mit übertragen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Vor allem stört mich bei HDMI, das es keine feste Verbindung ist.
DVI ist zwar nen grosser Stecker, aber wenigstens fest verschraubt.
Und DP ist zumindest geklipst und Audio ist auch mit an Bord.


----------



## thekerub (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor allem stört mich bei HDMI, das es keine feste Verbindung ist.
> DVI ist zwar nen grosser Stecker, aber wenigstens fest verschraubt.
> Und DP ist zumindest geklipst und Audio ist auch mit an Bord.


Trägst du den Monitor am Kabel? In 7 Jahren ist mir noch nicht ein einziges mal ein HDMI-Kabel abgefallen oder hat sich auch nur gelockert.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



thekerub schrieb:


> Trägst du den Monitor am Kabel? In 7 Jahren ist mir noch nicht ein einziges mal ein HDMI-Kabel abgefallen oder hat sich auch nur gelockert.


Kleines Beispiel am Rande: Der damalige Blu Ray Player im Wohnzimmer hat immer mal wieder Bildabbrüche gehabt. Der Fehler lag nicht am Kabel sondern am Anschluss des Players. Mit der Zeit hat dort das Material nachgegeben, so das der Anschluss immer wieder das Signal nicht richtig an das Kabel weitergegeben hat, weil der Stecker leicht nach unten hing. Btw. das war kein Billig-Player und auch kein Billig-Kabel.


----------



## thekerub (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Offenbar war aber der Anschluss billig verarbeitet 😄 Außerdem muss ich sagen, dass ich HDMI und Display Port deutlich angenehmer finde weil man die Kabel wunderbar blind und vor allem schnell wechseln kann. Bei DVI muss man immer erst rumschrauben.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*

Immer diese Bequemlichkeit 
Habe mit DVI noch nie Probleme gehabt, aber mit diesen HDMI Labberanschlüssen schon desöfteren.
Ich habe lieber nen vernünftige feste Verbindung.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



> Offenbar war aber der Anschluss billig verarbeitet


Naja das Problem ist ja nicht nur bei einem Player aufgetreten. Einmal war´s ein Samsung und einmal ein LG. Wirklich billig verarbeitet haben beide Geräte nicht gewirkt. 



> Außerdem muss ich sagen, dass ich HDMI und Display Port deutlich  angenehmer finde weil man die Kabel wunderbar blind und vor allem  schnell wechseln kann.


Stimmt. Das ist definitiv ein Vorteil. Wobei du DVI auch nicht zwingend festschrauben musst.  Hält auch so!


----------



## thekerub (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche 3 Monitore mit dünnem Rand zum Gaming*



			
				;6469435 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Das ist definitiv ein Vorteil. Wobei du DVI auch nicht zwingend festschrauben musst.  Hält auch so!


Das ist zwar richtig, allerdings sitzt ein nicht angeschraubtes DVI-Kabel definitiv nicht so fest wie ein HDMI- oder Display-Port-Stecker. DVI ist mir tatsächlich schon das ein oder andere Mal abgefallen, als ich den Monitor nur kurz abgeschlossen und deswegen das Kabel nicht fest geschraubt hatte.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2014)

thekerub schrieb:


> DVI ist mir tatsächlich schon das ein oder andere Mal abgefallen, als ich den Monitor nur kurz abgeschlossen und deswegen das Kabel nicht fest geschraubt hatte.



Sorry, aber selber schuld.
Die Schrauben kann man sehr schnell mit der Hand anziehen und wer dazu zu faul ist brauch sich nicht wundern, wenn es nicht hält.


----------



## logitechboy (30. Mai 2014)

Wenn einer seine 3 Monitore loswerden will kann sich gerne melden.
Wichtig ist der dünne Rand.
Hätte sonst auch ein fast neuen Asus 27" 3D zum Verkaufen.


----------

